# I've been retired for ???



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

In answering another post I discovered that I've been retired for ten years this month (Jan 1 2008).
It really doesn't seem that long but guess a calendar doesn't lie... 
In turn I guess if (over all) you enjoy what your doing time just fly's by....

So how long have you been "retired" and does it seem that long ago you left "paid labor"?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

First time 1999 (2 years)....then changed direction...again in 2007...
Starting to get the hang of it......LOL
Wow.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I was transferred to the 'Fleet Reserve' in 2001. [which is Navy terminology for retired]

My pension is not much, but it is enough.

The biggest benefit is the healthcare. That is worth far more than my pension.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I haven't had a "real job" since 2002.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I didn't realize it at the time, but I retired 17 years ago.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

retired in 2012..we've seen nothing but rising prices in every area of life. there is nothing cusumed/used/eaten/ needed in our lives that haven't risen beyond our "planned income/out-go". so goes life as they say. just need to figure out ways to stay up with all the increases in expenses & the lack of increase in income. yikes! we may end up in my dd's basement at this rate!


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

The first time or the second time?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I did 2 jobs in early spring, 2005 that I'd previously contracted, and one for an old customer who had cancer, and needed me. Other than that, I've just messed around here. I've gotten calls from time to time, but changing my phone number fixed that.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I haven't gotten a paycheck since 1997. Not really retirement just quit working for a salary.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Retired, then the university offered me a part time job - so I went back to work.
Then I sold my homestead after a call from my son, and moved to be closer to family. Now at 73, I wish I had both where I now live.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Teej said:


> I haven't gotten a paycheck since 1997. Not really retirement just quit working for a salary.


That's like us. In 1978-1980 Bill got a steady pay check from his government job as a Light House Keeper. Prior to that he worked on his Dad's farm and no steady pay there. When we left the Light House he worked gardening and hedge trimming and I groomed dogs but no steady income. We farmed to feed our family but hardly any money. We were always working but not always for money.
When he turned 65 years old he started receiving a steady income called OAS which is Old Age Security. So finally there is a steady income so I guess this is supposed to be retirement. But we aren't really retired as we will continue to farm on a limited scale. The difference now is we work because we want to not because we have to.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

When I quit work I started raising and training horses. Hubby retired 3 years later and we moved to our "retirement" farm and on top of the horses built a shooting range on the property and started having cowboy action shooting matches. We have retired from both of those businesses now but still have the farm and 10, couldn't stand to part with, horses to take care of. Lost one of the old horses a couple of months ago and still have 2 that are in the age range of any time now. 10 horses sounds like a lot but during the hey day we had 30 some running around here so 10 are a piece of cake. LOL

He has his retirement from 31 years of being a cop plus SS so we do fine. I worked long enough I have a vested retirement but I'm not old enough to start drawing it or SS yet.

What I find hard to understand is the several people I know who have a higher annual income than we do and struggle to make ends meet but while not rich by any means we are comfortable enough not to sweat about paying the bills or even a few unexpected expenses.


----------



## Sole soil (Jan 29, 2018)

Last day at work Dec. 2nd 2008, forced into retirement from industrial injury. 4 years in bed and 4 back surgeries, and medication I can live a limited activity day. Love the shooting sports and gardening all my life and do as much of both that I can. My wife is also retired and we enjoy each day together with two dogs. It just doesn't get any better.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sole soil said:


> Love the shooting sports and gardening all my life and do as much of both that I can. My wife is also retired and we enjoy each day together with two dogs. It just doesn't get any better.


So sorry you were seriously injured. 

The part I quoted is so sweet. I've known people who refused to retire because they didn't want to spend 24/7 with their spouse and people who had no life other than their job. Life is so much better when you enjoy it!

I retired for medical reasons 1 1/2 years ago. Despite some corrective surgery I doubt I'll ever go back.


----------



## Sole soil (Jan 29, 2018)

The first few years are the hardest, but once you settle into retirement and have enough hobbies, work and a time schedule is the last thing you want. We have a backup generator that runs for 20 min a week on Wednesdays, if not for that we wouldn't know what day of the week it is. We live by the notes on the monthly calendar. Love every day we have together.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I know several couples who are retired and can't stand to be together. they take off most days separate places. my husband and I would spend most our time on our land when he was home on vacation. couldn't wait for june to come when he would retire and we would always be together. wasn't to be . he passed in march. still I'm happy for all of you who got the chance to do it. ~Georgia


----------



## Sole soil (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm sorry that you didn't experience a retirement together. I met my wife when we were 12 years old, married at 20 years old and have been married for 44 years. I looked forward to coffee in the morning with her every day .


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

almost exact same as us. I did have those years with him but I guess they were so good I was planning on a lot more. dad and mother had 75 or so. ~Georgia


----------



## Sole soil (Jan 29, 2018)

I could not imagine what that must be like. I sure hope you have friends and family nearby every day. Life alone would be something I just couldn't bare. I truly hope you find happiness in every day .


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

left on May 5, 2006. Worked a few months in temp capacity for the county, sub teacher for a week or two. If I think I want to do something as in work, I develop health issues, If I just take it easy, I just run errands for DD like taking her kids to Dr or dentist. Then I have my own DR visits Have to run into Dallas today. Granddaughter went to orthodontist yesterday, has another Dr appt. on Thursday. So I have three medical runs this week.


----------



## Sole soil (Jan 29, 2018)

Sound like you need a calendar and a felt pen too.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

We both retired in 2015 and moved to Mexico full time in 2017.


----------



## Sole soil (Jan 29, 2018)

I thought everyone wanted to come here. LOL


----------



## AZHomesteadGal (May 7, 2008)

I retired last year Sept. 3, 2017 ( I turned 62).. So it's been a little over a year. No it doesn't seem like it has been, but then it was probably because I didn't get my first deposit until Jan. 31, 2018.. that's how long it took them.. I filed June 2017, not sure why it took that long..


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I sorta drifted into retirement over a period of several years as my health deteriorated.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I drifted into employment during high school. I knew it was a gateway habit then and quickly ended it cold turkey.

My mother taught me that when you retire the mind, you retire the body and that isn't good.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Medically retired 18 years ago.


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

17 yrs this month. Where I worked you were kindly shown the door on your 60th birthday. Have enjoyed every second of it, should have gone out earlier.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

I left work July, 2015 due to back issues. Jumped through all of the hoops and had "band aide surgery" October 2015. My Doctor "made arrangements" for me to stay on disability the rest of the year. I retired December 31, 2015 to care for my wife who has multiple health issues. We have been together(married) for 48 years. I've known her since she was 15 and I was 17, high school sweethearts;^). I get up most mornings and announce " I'm NOT going to work today. Dsmythe


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

hunter63 said:


> First time 1999 (2 years)....then changed direction...again in 2007...
> Starting to get the hang of it......LOL
> Wow.


I hope football's in heaven just for you hunter63.

Retirement at 62 is still years away. I do have a small gov't pension and was able to take a few years off from working when I sold my farm, to travel the world. I enjoy working now and would like to stay at my job for a long time.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Haha...we came from Germany 6 Years ago in our late 30's, so we expect to work until death since there is no chance to get enough saved until then to really retire...especially with employer not offering 401k and such...
Living wise and mentality wise it was a great decision, live standard and financial wise a bad to come...haha, but you are home where you feel home, right?!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I started drawing Pension 10 years ago. Miss work but wouldn't know what to do with a regular Job now.

My wife still works, doesn't make much but enjoys her work. Kind of funny but she was telling me the other day I make more than her.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't know if I can say I am retired or not. But started drawing a pention from my former employer April 1st 2001.
Like others prices started climbing, a lot was gas prices going from about 1.35 a gallon to over 2.00 Same with diesel.

I have a few lawns I mow in the summer, do a lot of ditch mowing, keep honey bees and harvest coyote fur to sell. About a week a year my old employer calls and asks me to train a few young pups for a week or two. Easy money but writeing rhe assesments isn't so much fun.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I retired as a Captain on the Delaware State Police on Jan 15, 1982,.....36 years ago, at that time we had a mandatory 20 years and out, it has since been changed to stay until 55 years old...I then went into building sheds and landscaping(self Employed ) did that for a few years then help farmers seasonally as needed, due to health issues haven't done anything for about 6 years, I am 78 yers old..would love to get hold of a hammer and nails again, but am on dialysis 3x a week....


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My company put me out with a nice severance package and pension in 2001 as part of their premerger RIF and after 17 years, retirement is almost like a full time job but the hours are sure better.

GF thinks I am so laid back in my retirement, she bought me a clock that instead of having 12 hours on it , it has the days of the week


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

I RETIRED FROM KITCHEN MANAGER JOB FOR AN ELEMENTARTY SCHOOL AFTER 15 YRS OF DOING THAT & BEING THE BAKER ALL THOSE YRS...I STILL MISS THE HOT ROLLS I MADE FROM SCRATCH. CAN'T EVEN MAKE A DOZEN AT HOME YET I COULD MAKE 2500 IN A FEW HOURS AT SCHOOL EASY...THAT BAZILLION POUND MIXER WAS THE SECRECT TO IT ALL. I MISS THAT PART BUT MISS THE ELEMENTARY KIDS THE MOST.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Retired in 2011 medical


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I too rather drifted into retirement because of health issues so have been on and off for about 6 years and now am off. My husband will retire in 3 years unless he decides to go early. 

For us the problem is as it is for so many. Where do we want to be? We love the north but old people do not handle the cold as well. We now have 6 friends and acquaintances who moved to warmer climates and all came back. Going away for a few months in winter is always a possibility but it is expensive and as you age you don't necessarily get around as well.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

pixiedoodle said:


> I RETIRED FROM KITCHEN MANAGER JOB FOR AN ELEMENTARTY SCHOOL AFTER 15 YRS OF DOING THAT & BEING THE BAKER ALL THOSE YRS...I STILL MISS THE HOT ROLLS I MADE FROM SCRATCH. CAN'T EVEN MAKE A DOZEN AT HOME YET I COULD MAKE 2500 IN A FEW HOURS AT SCHOOL EASY...THAT BAZILLION POUND MIXER WAS THE SECRECT TO IT ALL. I MISS THAT PART BUT MISS THE ELEMENTARY KIDS THE MOST.


LOL get you a BIG Kitchenaid mixer and run it a hour or two a day for fun...….


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Make rolls at home and start a mail order business.


----------

